
Interpersonal traits of aspies placed in context (many also relevant to nerds) - stared
https://gist.github.com/stared/00ce50e95f9bcecc8965feb04650c19d
======
4ccc0f9200a7a
Comprehensive explanation of how fucked up this is, from an autistic person
instead of a mental health professional making money off stigmatizing us:

[http://thesubjectsupposedtoknow.us/talking-back-about-my-
def...](http://thesubjectsupposedtoknow.us/talking-back-about-my-deficits-
part-1/)

[http://thesubjectsupposedtoknow.us/talking-back-about-my-
def...](http://thesubjectsupposedtoknow.us/talking-back-about-my-deficits-
part-2/)

The cost of having to go through life with people believing all of that shit
is indescribable. Like, this stuff makes people die alone for real. This stuff
makes people unemployable and untouchable.

And it's a lot to do with the fact that "normal" people in our society have to
be emotionally avoidant or they couldn't deal with how fucked up they're
making everything on purpose. This is why emotional retardation is the
definition of masculinity here. How can you dominate your slaves and have
feelings at the same time?

In olden times, autistic people were probably the clergy everyone else turned
to for moral guidance because we can actually think consistently without
making every last thing about ego. It's not autistic people denying climate
change over not knowing how to be a person if business ever did something bad.

I wish autism awareness would go the fuck away so I can explain myself to
people instead of explaining why the authority on who I am is completely full
of shit and needs their own therapy more than I do.

True fact: I'm an autistic psychologist and I encounter people with godawful
theory of mind all the time, every day. Probably half the mentalization
problems in autism come from the trauma of what the normal people do to us,
but it doesn't occur to anybody that autistic people have feelings to be
traumatized about.

Do people realize that the overwhelming majority of information on autism is
highly pejorative, even stuff by autism experts claiming to be our friends?

[http://thesubjectsupposedtoknow.us/tony-attwood-and-the-
neol...](http://thesubjectsupposedtoknow.us/tony-attwood-and-the-neoliberal-
subject/)

[http://thesubjectsupposedtoknow.us/darold-treffert-and-
the-a...](http://thesubjectsupposedtoknow.us/darold-treffert-and-the-
archaeology-of-hyperlexia-iii/)

Asperger's isn't a real problem. It only looks that way because the normal
people have decided to base nearly all social interactions on avoidance and
dishonesty because they're lacking in emotional resilience because they're
raised by TV, which makes them feel bad on purpose. Our culture is based on
being a sleazy businessperson and making a religion out of that.

Autistic people watched the "good people" stand there and do nothing while
they got bullied. We're not naive.

This is a society where being a wife beater is actually less of an obstacle to
finding relationships than having an autism diagnosis.

The normal people want it to be middle school forever because they liked it
there, at our expense.

Try to spend a week and make note of how many things you see shit-talking
either black people or autistic people. Now imagine all of those things are
directed at you and that's what daily life is.

Fuck you, too, normal people.

